# Too Good to be True -- adult horror stories



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Too Good to be True: 2 Tales of Erotic Darkness

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE -- A visitor to Rome embarks on a wild, erotic affair with a woman he has met in his hotel ... never once realizing the terrible price that has to be paid.

BEAUTIFUL STRANGER -- A single man in London is followed home by a beautiful female Riser -- a zombie created by the wonder drug Revenox -- and begins to fall in love with her. But does she love him back?

"Richards is a master" -- RT Book Reviews.
"A hell of a writer" -- Horror World.
"A unique and eloquent voice" -- John Pelan.
"Always first-class" -- R. Chetwynd-Hayes
"A master of the art" -- Black Static magazine.
"Man, can this guy write!" -- Ed Gorman.

*Tony Richards is the author of novels from Tor Books, Pan Macmillan, Pocket Books and Eos/HarperCollins. He's additionally seen published over 100 short stories, with his work appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's SF, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Weird Tales and numerous anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. His self-published ebooks include a series of supernatural thrillers set in the fictional town of Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker and the British Fantasy awards.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony-

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this book, as for most of mine on Kindle, is by the terrific Steve Upham. You can find out more about his artwork here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's the link for my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy with the fifth Raine's Landing novel at the moment. But I'll be publishing more on Kindle later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to one of the best 'Our Lady' reviews:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/anthologies.htm


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo_ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first guest blogger was fantasy/vampire author Toni V. Sweeney.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other horror/supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a Saturday evening so, g'wan, give these stories a try.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Lord, I haven't bumped this one in ages!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both of these brilliant covers are by Steve.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought this, but a review would be nice.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still selling!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Too Good has been reformatted for easier reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's well overdue for another airing on The Book Bazaar.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hot evening. Hot book. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Long overdue for a bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect read for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. Treat yourself.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

For Xmas!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And read more this year too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here these excellent stories are again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for a quiet Friday evening.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or a chilly Saturday one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Beautiful Stranger_ was made into a short film a few years back, incidentally.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I'm now working hard on some brand-new fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and much more ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at my updated website ... link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, that link's gone. So the address is http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make sure that you read plenty of good ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel -- a vampire one this time -- due out from Samhain Publishing in September. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Other book news is coming very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My first straight -- no supernatural content -- detective thriller. I'll be blogging about it as soon as I have the chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's on my blog now: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooops, it's been a very good long while since I bumped this one. Ah well, better late than never.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's this short collection again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that remains the case ... including full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a short way into 2018 too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, this ebook is free fora short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This Kindle eBook is still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price right now ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some reading that is both sexy and scary.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price at the moment.


----------

